# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Κατασκευή κλουβιού. Λες;

## vas

Παίρνοντας ιδέα απο το κλουβί του Zorba_the_freak 

(ελπίζω να μη σε πειράζει που χρησιμοποιω τη φωτογραφια σου)
είμαι ανάμεσα σε 2 λύσεις,τώρα εχω το κοκατιλ μου σε ενα κλουβι,οχι μικρο μεν,οχι και μεγαλο ομως,εχω ενα μεγαλο κλουβι μα με δυσκολευει καπως για καποιους λογους,και σκεφτηκα μηπως να φτιαξω κι εγω ενα(ελπιζω να τα καταφερω :: ) κανοντας το λιγο πιο μεγαλο απο το υπαρχον,επισης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω,μπορω να το βαψω; και αν ναι πως; οποιος ξερει παρακαλω να μου τα γραψει λιγο αναλυτικα γιατι δεν ξερω τιποτα απο αυτα τα πραγματα :Big Grin:

----------


## mitsman

Για ποιο λογο να το βαψεις Βασιανα μου??? για λογους αισθητικης????????

----------


## vas

ναι,για λογους αισθητικης καθαρα,αφου θα το φτιαξω που θα το φτιαξω εγω να γινει ακριβως οπως το θελω  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω!!!! ειναι γαλβανιζε συρμα.... με τι θα μπορουσες για να μην ειναι τοξικο??? στο μεταξυ οι παπαγαλοι για να σκαρφαλωσουν δαγκωνουν παρα πολυ... οποτε πρεπει να το προσεξεις πολυ!!!! καλο θα ηταν να μαθαοναμε με τι βαφουν τα κλουβια εμποριου!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Βασιάννα κ εγώ όταν φτιάχναμε το κλουβί των κοκατίλ ήθελα να το βάψω, αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι που να είναι ασφαλές κ ταυτόχρονα να μην χαλάσει από το δάγκωμα του ράμφους τους...
Έτσι τελικά το απέρριψα!

----------


## serafeim

παιδια εγω ειχα βρει ενα σπρει που εβαψα και μερικα σημεια απο την ηλεκτροκοληση της δικιας μου... δεν φευγει και κολαει πανω οσο για τοξικο δεν ειναι!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vas

τι σπρει ηταν αυτο σεραφειμ;θυμασαι; ή εχεις καποια φωτογραφια;

----------


## serafeim

θα δω αυριο την μαρκα και θα σου πω!!! εγω παντος τα εχω 2 μηνες μεσα στο κλουβι και ειμαι απολυτα ευχαρηστημενος... και στεγνωνη πολυ ευκολα!! σε 2 ωρες το πολυ ειναι οκαυ!!!

----------


## Theodor77

Μηπως θα μπορουσε ο senior Zorba_the_freak να μας πει τις διαστασεις του ποιο πανω κλουβιου ?
Το ζηταω εδω γιατι δεν βρηκα προφανος το   post  (  αν υπαρχει )  που το παρουσιαζει  .

----------


## mitsman

Θα μπορουσα εγω... να μην κουραζουμε τον φιλο μου τον Γιωργο!
*Κλουβι για lovebirds...*

----------

